# Tender quick substitute with Prague powder?



## wnctracker (Apr 13, 2017)

My recipe calls for tender quick but I don't have enough and would have to order it. Could I use Prague powder and kosher salt instead or would the flavor be off?  For example if I need 1/2 cup of tender quick would I just use 1/2 cup kosher salt and the appropriate amount of Prague powder for the lbs of meat?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crankybuzzard (Apr 13, 2017)

WNCTracker said:


> My recipe calls for tender quick but I don't have enough and would have to order it. Could I use Prague powder and kosher salt instead or would the flavor be off? For example if I need 1/2 cup of tender quick would I just use 1/2 cup kosher salt and the appropriate amount of Prague powder for the lbs of meat?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes, that would work.

What are you making?


----------



## tropics (Apr 13, 2017)

WNCTracker said:


> My recipe calls for tender quick but I don't have enough and would have to order it. Could I use Prague powder and kosher salt instead or would the flavor be off? For example if I need 1/2 cup of tender quick would I just use 1/2 cup kosher salt and the appropriate amount of Prague powder for the lbs of meat?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Tracker that is a lot of salt. Most of my sausages I use 2 Tablespoons of salt and 1 teaspoon of cure #1 for 5 lbs.

You can always add more salt when you do a fry test

Richie


----------



## browneyesvictim (Apr 13, 2017)

There's more in tenderquick than just salt and cure #1. There's Salt, Sugar, .5% Sodium Nitrate, .5% Sodium Nitrite as well as Propylene Glycol. To be more specific:

(Taken from SMF somewhere)

*Tenderquick Substitute*TQ is 79% salt 20% sugar 1/2% sodium Nitrite and 1/2% sodium nitrate and propylene glycol Makes 3-1/2 Cups*Grams**oz*          *Picking Salt*45016          *Granulated Sugar*2258          *Cure #1*682.4                          *Directions*              1. Combine all ingredients and mix well. It is important to mix this thoroughly to ensure that the pink salt and other ingredients are equally distributed.                              2. The proper usage is 1 tablespoon per pound. The same as Morton Tender Quick.                              3. Store in an air tight container away from sunlight, and it will last indefinitely.                     4. To use the Basic Cure Mix as part of your favorite curing recipes, measure out the amount per pound that your need, then you can add your                 additional seasonings such as additional sugar, garlic, onions and/or herbs (do not add additional salt). 


----------



## wnctracker (Apr 14, 2017)

Crankybuzzard:  thanks for replying. I'm making an old family Lebanon bologna recipe

Tropics: thanks for replying. I was just throwing out an example. Not the actual amount of salt.


----------

